# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Joomla!

## The Pathfinder

Me ndihmon dikush te ndertoj nje website joomla?
Faqja qe dua te imitoj eshte www.firstalbania.com
Si ta bej te vendos flash ne te majte.
Po ashtu te krijoj 4 Section ne frontpage dhe ne menyre qe kurdo i bej New Article ta vendos ne Section-in qe eshte ne frontpage!

----------


## arpagoni

http://pcsecretes.blogspot.com

----------

